# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  C`ka ban PC-ja juaj kur ju s`jeni aty...!??

## gunga

Shtypni mbi kete link edhe do te shifni cka ndodh me PC-ne tuaj kur ju nuk jeni aty :-D , eshte vertet interesante.http://www.albatok.com/modules/newbb...d=384&forum=16

----------


## new-man

Kjo teme eshte hapur me pare nga une...!!!

Ja tema e hapur nga unehttp://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=106756

----------


## gunga

> Kjo teme eshte hapur me pare nga une...!!!
> 
> Ja tema e hapur nga unehttp://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=106756


Kerkoj ndjese...

----------


## meganoi

> Kjo teme eshte hapur me pare nga une...!!!
> 
> Ja tema e hapur nga unehttp://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=106756


new man me fal po mos ke kopjuar gje gjenihacker
me fal nese kam gabuar

----------


## valdetshala

Keto gjera ndodhin ketu kur nuk kerkohet se pari SEARCH e nese nuk e njeh Gjuhen angleze edhe me lehte SHQIP

----------

